# Epidural Questions?



## KayteeB

Hi ladies 

Sorry to gatecrash, im just popping over from Tri 3 in hope of some answers. This is the story...

Well okay i was deffinately going for the natural waterbirth with gas and air but everything has gone against that for me Firstly, big baby. Secondly, Group B Strep Possitive which means ill have to be in hospital hooked up to an IV from the very onset of labour. Also, with him being so large (his head is measuring 5 weeks ahead *eek) i was thinking it would be more reasonable to get the epidural. 

However, i am very nervous about this. I was wandering if you could answer a few of my questions?

1. How bad does it hurt getting it inserted. Please be honest. 
2. Can you feel internal exmainations once you've got the epidural 
3. If you tear badly durring the birth, do they still have to use a local to stich you up or they just top up the epidural so u cant feel anything
4. Does it hurt getting the catheter inserterd/removed

Your help is much appriciated xxx


----------



## tardiz

it didnt hurt going in the first injection was uncomfy and then after that i felt nothing. I had a foreceps delivery and had to be cut and stiched and still nothing. :) was the nicest feeling ever :)


----------



## aliss

KayteeB said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Sorry to gatecrash, im just popping over from Tri 3 in hope of some answers. This is the story...
> 
> Well okay i was deffinately going for the natural waterbirth with gas and air but everything has gone against that for me Firstly, big baby. Secondly, Group B Strep Possitive which means ill have to be in hospital hooked up to an IV from the very onset of labour. Also, with him being so large (his head is measuring 5 weeks ahead *eek) i was thinking it would be more reasonable to get the epidural.
> 
> However, i am very nervous about this. I was wandering if you could answer a few of my questions?
> 
> 1. How bad does it hurt getting it inserted. Please be honest.
> 2. Can you feel internal exmainations once you've got the epidural
> 3. If you tear badly durring the birth, do they still have to use a local to stich you up or they just top up the epidural so u cant feel anything
> 4. Does it hurt getting the catheter inserterd/removed
> 
> Your help is much appriciated xxx

A big head is, no big deal. I think I made that comment on your other thread. Big shoulders are a problem (and an epidural increases the risk of baby getting stuck) - big heads mold and fit easily. Big babies are actually easier to birth, remember, due to gravity :) Give yourself credit.

1. It did not bother me at all, honestly. I was already experiencing pitocin contractions (induction and group B strep positive), it was nothing at all. 
2. No
3. Since the epidural was slowing my labour, they turned it off halfway through pushing, and used a local for stiches
4. No


----------



## NewMummyx

1. How bad does it hurt getting it inserted. Please be honest.
It felt like a scratch on my back but wasnt actually painful

2. Can you feel internal exmainations once you've got the epidural
Nope, I even let the student Midwife have a feel around as i couldnt feel a thing anyway :haha:

3. If you tear badly durring the birth, do they still have to use a local to stich you up or they just top up the epidural so u cant feel anything
I tore 2cm at the right side (weird i know :wacko:) and was stitched up there and then, no local and no pain

4. Does it hurt getting the catheter inserterd/removed
Pff, never felt it! I hadnt peed in 23hrs so i had to have one. 2 Midwives had a go and couldnt get it in then another came in and popped it straight in, again felt nothing

hope this helps :flower:


----------



## Seity

1. I didn't feel a thing, the labor pains were too excruciating to feel the needle.
2. No
3. I had a 'walking epidural', so it was one shot into the spine that lasted for 2 hours vs a continuous drip via a catheter. It wore off just as it was time to push, so they used a local before stitching me up.
4. See above - no cathether, but I honestly wouldn't have minded if I'd thought my labor was going to be longer than 2 hours and so I would have needed pain relief for longer.


----------



## thedog

Hi hun, chances are you won't need an epi! :) but its best to go in with an open mind.

1. Not at all, was experiencing back to back labour with induction so a needle/thing in my back was nothing.

2. No

3. I'm not sure, i needed stitches but i think my epi was still going good then so i didn't feel anything lol.

4. had catheter once epidural working, once it was took out epi worn off, it just felt like a small sting for a split second, nothing to worry about

xxx


----------



## jstarr

It was the most wonderful thing ever! After contractions that felt like they were killing me for 10 hours I didnt even feel it all I felt was the coldness going into my spine.

Didn't feel much when examined, I was numb but still had some movement, then they prepped me for a c section so topped it up to a full block numb up to my chest when I had a catheter/forceps/birth/tear/stitches in theatre so didnt feel anything and catheter being removed is fine you can just feel the tube coming out x


----------



## justlove

Had one with my first.

1. How bad does it hurt getting it inserted. Please be honest. 
*Didn't hurt as they sprayed something to freeze/numb the area the only thing is you have to keep really still and sit up whilst putting it in - had my mum talking to me whilst they done it*

2. Can you feel internal exmainations once you've got the epidural
*Nope which was just aswell because I was like a glove puppet! had so many internal and issues with them having to keep turning baby and had ventose delivery in end*

3. If you tear badly durring the birth, do they still have to use a local to stich you up or they just top up the epidural so u cant feel anything
*I'd been on it for 37hrs I couldn't feel anything when come to having stitches*

4. Does it hurt getting the catheter inserterd/removed[/B]
*no*

I begged them for a epidural when have my recent LO, but they wouldn't give me one! 

Good luck with the birth


----------



## discoclare

1*. How bad does it hurt getting it inserted. Please be honest. *
Can't remember so presume it didn't hurt at all.
*
2. Can you feel internal exmainations once you've got the epidural*
No

*3. If you tear badly durring the birth, do they still have to use a local to stich you up or they just top up the epidural so u cant feel anything*
Ended up with c section so can't answer that.

*4. Does it hurt getting the catheter inserterd/removed*
nope


----------



## KayteeB

thanks for all your responses ladiess
anymore ? xxx


----------



## aliss

Honestly, it hurts more to stub your toe on a coffee table. After 24 hours of contractions, when he walked in with that needle, I thought "HELL YAH!"


----------



## Angela49uk

I can only answer two of those, it didnt hurt being inserted at all. I thought it would and im terrified of needles, it was just a bit uncomfortable. Again cathater being inserted isnt painful just uncomfortable! good luck xx


----------



## mutti

I had an epidural with my first son even though I said I wouldn't because I'm terrified of needles.

I didn't feel a thing when it went in (and he said it was more difficult because I have a tattoo on my back that made if difficult for him to see).
I didn't feel any internals after it kicked in...after awful awful contractions I went to sleep for an hour or so because I was so relaxed and felt like i was sleeping on air.

I was cut REALLY badly and had ALOT of stitches...still didn't feel a thing. Even the doctor asked me if I could feel anything because I was so relaxed (according to him) while he was stitching me :D

Didn't feel the catheter either :D


----------



## JLB

I didn't have a epidural for the birth but had a really bad tear so had to go to theatre afterwards to be stitched up so ending up having a spinal block which is similar but numbs you totally afterwards. 
Even though I wasn't having contractions I didn't feel them giving me the injection in my back. 
They said if I had had an epidural they would have just topped it up to do my stitches so you wouldn't need a local as well. 
As for the catheter I didn't even know that I had one till they told me and it was fine having it removed I didn't feel a thing


----------



## thedog

Oh yeah i remember saying before i'd never have an epi as i hate needles lol, when it comes down to it a needle is nothing :) also when it went in and at each top up i got a lovely feeling of cold going up my back, it actually felt nice! (had a gorge anaesthetist too) :)
I also slept abit in labour too which i wouldn't if i hadn't of had it..


----------



## Odd Socks

i didn't have an epidural, because my hospital uses a relatively new drug called remifentinal as another form of pain relief (they still offer epidurals as well), which i found to be a lot less invasive when i researched it. just putting it out there, your hospital may offer other alternatives, it's worth finding out :)
xx


----------



## katy1310

I had an epidural for a c-section so I can only partially answer your questions! 

I am the world's biggest wimp when it comes to needles, injections etc and I was physically shaking when I got the epidural but it didn't feel any more than a scratch and I was numb really quickly. 

I wouldn't have thought you would feel internal examinations because I didn't feel a single thing when Sophie was being delivered.

I didn't feel a thing for the catheter going in. It was taken out on the Tuesday morning (Sophie was born on the Sunday afternoon) so the epidural had well and truly worn off by then, but I didn't feel any pain - it was more just like a tug and reminded me of pulling a tampon out! It's so quick and I didn't even realise she'd done it!

Good luck xxx


----------



## KayteeB

thankyou ladies; all your answers have been amazing xxx


----------



## mommyB

First off let me just say that I am the biggest baby when it comes to needles.

1. How bad does it hurt getting it inserted. Please be honest. 

The only thing you feel is the initial numbing needle..a quick pinch is all it is. Just remember to stay relaxed.
2. Can you feel internal exmainations once you've got the epidural 

You can feel something being done but no pain. I had a cathetor inserted and didn't feel it. I also had a big baby (9lbs 5ozs) and I could feel him coming out, but no pain.
3. If you tear badly durring the birth, do they still have to use a local to stich you up or they just top up the epidural so u cant feel anything

I would assume the epi would work, I was lucky and didn't tear.
4. Does it hurt getting the catheter inserterd/removed

Not at all. 

I actually had a really great experience with my epidural. I was up walking 45 minutes after the birth. I will deffinitely do it the next time for sure.


----------



## mariew

1. How bad does it hurt getting it inserted. Please be honest. 
_It didn't hurt at all really. I had it after 42 hours of back-to-back contractions so it was more a relief than anything else. I was more worried about making sure it was done between contractions so that i wouldn't have to try and sit still_
2. Can you feel internal exmainations once you've got the epidural 
_I don't think i felt them, but then i didn't find them painful before the epidural_
3. If you tear badly durring the birth, do they still have to use a local to stich you up or they just top up the epidural so u cant feel anything
_I had an emergency forceps delivery so i think it was topped up before that anyway? Can't remember. I did have stitches afterwards and didn't feel a thing._
4. Does it hurt getting the catheter inserterd/removed
_I had a catheter inserted and i don't really remember it, so it can't have hurt too much_

Good Luck!


----------



## jojo_b

The whole epidural process was painless, except for a scratch as it went it. I was more frightened about the catheter than ANY other part or labour but it was literally painless. It was actually kinda fun to see it topping up on its own (gross, I know) :haha: epidurals are the shizz! Good luck and remember to enjoy it! The vast majority of us would love to do it all over again because it really is an amazing thing (giving birth, not the epidural. Though that's pretty amazing too :D) x x


----------



## KatieB

KayteeB said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Sorry to gatecrash, im just popping over from Tri 3 in hope of some answers. This is the story...
> 
> Well okay i was deffinately going for the natural waterbirth with gas and air but everything has gone against that for me Firstly, big baby. Secondly, Group B Strep Possitive which means ill have to be in hospital hooked up to an IV from the very onset of labour. Also, with him being so large (his head is measuring 5 weeks ahead *eek) i was thinking it would be more reasonable to get the epidural.
> 
> However, i am very nervous about this. I was wandering if you could answer a few of my questions?
> 
> 1. How bad does it hurt getting it inserted. Please be honest.
> 2. Can you feel internal exmainations once you've got the epidural
> 3. If you tear badly durring the birth, do they still have to use a local to stich you up or they just top up the epidural so u cant feel anything
> 4. Does it hurt getting the catheter inserterd/removed
> 
> Your help is much appriciated xxx

Hi, here's my point of view (having wanted gas and air only but after zooming to 8cm dilated not moving for hours I decided an epidural was for me, lol):-

1. No, it doesn't hurt.
2. No, I don't recall it hurting.
3. I had an episiotomy but had to have a spinal block as had to go to theatre for possible c-section, although ended up forceps delivery. I therefore couldn't feel my legs or anything from waist down :wacko:
4. No, it didn't hurt but it did sting a bit!

Good luck and see you on baby club soon! xx


----------



## tootyfruity

1. How bad does it hurt getting it inserted. Please be honest.
Didn't feel anything as contractions were so bad

2. Can you feel internal exmainations once you've got the epidural
Nope didn't feel a thing (really wierd!)

3. If you tear badly durring the birth, do they still have to use a local to stich you up or they just top up the epidural so u cant feel anything
They topped up my epidural as i had forceps, so didn't feel a thing. but honestly the recovery was horrible from the episiotomy but I don't think it effects everyone that bad.

4. Does it hurt getting the catheter inserterd/removed
Just a bit uncomfortable for me, but had to have it reinserted on about 3 occasions.

You'll be fine, good luck!!


----------



## brunette&bubs

1. How bad does it hurt getting it inserted. Please be honest. 
It didn't hurt at all, my contractions were all I could feel! The initial numbing shot stung a little but I didn't feel the actual epidural
2. Can you feel internal exmainations once you've got the epidural No, I didn't. They hurt really bad during contractions but when I got my epidural the internals were like NOTHING!
3. If you tear badly durring the birth, do they still have to use a local to stich you up or they just top up the epidural so u cant feel anything Um, I can't remember too well because I was too focused on my baby. But I don't remember getting any.
4. Does it hurt getting the catheter inserterd/removed Didn't even notice

Hope I could help


----------



## brunette&bubs

jojo_b said:


> The whole epidural process was painless, except for a scratch as it went it. I was more frightened about the catheter than ANY other part or labour but it was literally painless. It was actually kinda fun to see it topping up on its own (gross, I know) :haha: *epidurals are the shizz! Good luck and remember to enjoy it! The vast majority of us would love to do it all over again because it really is an amazing thing (giving birth, not the epidural. Though that's pretty amazing too ) x x*

This is all SO true.
I'd give my left arm to be back in the delivery room :winkwink:


----------



## starrybean

KayteeB said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Sorry to gatecrash, im just popping over from Tri 3 in hope of some answers. This is the story...
> 
> Well okay i was deffinately going for the natural waterbirth with gas and air but everything has gone against that for me Firstly, big baby. Secondly, Group B Strep Possitive which means ill have to be in hospital hooked up to an IV from the very onset of labour. Also, with him being so large (his head is measuring 5 weeks ahead *eek) i was thinking it would be more reasonable to get the epidural.
> 
> However, i am very nervous about this. I was wandering if you could answer a few of my questions?
> 
> 1. How bad does it hurt getting it inserted. Please be honest.
> 2. Can you feel internal exmainations once you've got the epidural
> 3. If you tear badly durring the birth, do they still have to use a local to stich you up or they just top up the epidural so u cant feel anything
> 4. Does it hurt getting the catheter inserterd/removed
> 
> Your help is much appriciated xxx

1> Mine didn't hurt at all getting it put in, it was a bit uncomfy at one point but it didn't hurt.
2> Nope! I found internals VERY uncomfortable and once I had the epi, it made me much more comfortable (for a while anyway!)
3> I had an emcs so can't help with that!
4> The catheter doesn't hurt at all coming out (I had a spinal for my emcs so didn't feel a thing when it went in) without sounding horrible, it's a bit like removing a tampon.

Good luck chick :thumbup:


----------



## minties

1. How bad does it hurt getting it inserted. Please be honest. *It doesn't hurt any more than an injection. Compared to contractions it feels pleasurable!*
2. Can you feel internal exmainations once you've got the epidural. *I felt no pain with internals once I had the epidural in. Before it they were excrutiating and made me cry.*
3. If you tear badly durring the birth, do they still have to use a local to stich you up or they just top up the epidural so u cant feel anything. *Not sure as I ended up having a c-section.*
4. Does it hurt getting the catheter inserterd/removed. *No.*


----------



## Angelblue

I had a planned c-section so I had a spinal rather than an epidural but hope my answers will still be useful to you

1. How bad does it hurt getting it inserted. Please be honest. 
You have a local anasthetic so that just stings a bit and then its weird because it doesnt hurt but you can feel pushing, and when the liquid goes in it just feels cold, so really it doesnt hurt its just a bit uncomfortable if that makes sense.

2. Can you feel internal exmainations once you've got the epidural 
I didnt have any examinations, but you cant feel anything

3. If you tear badly durring the birth, do they still have to use a local to stich you up or they just top up the epidural so u cant feel anything
unsure, but you are completely numb so I'm sure enless it had worn off you wouldnt need a local

4. Does it hurt getting the catheter inserterd/removed
I had the catheter inserted after they did the spinal (before they started the csection) so I didnt feel a thing. Having it out was just uncomfortable but it was out so quick it was over before you knew it

hope that all helps, def go for it with the epidural its really not that bad and I can imagine would be worth it if your in a lot of pain.


----------



## CarlyP

1. How bad does it hurt getting it inserted. Please be honest. 
2. Can you feel internal exmainations once you've got the epidural 
3. If you tear badly durring the birth, do they still have to use a local to stich you up or they just top up the epidural so u cant feel anything
4. Does it hurt getting the catheter inserterd/removed

1. It doesnt hurt to much getting inserted, I had contractions every 30 seconds so he had to put it in during them which hurt more, plus I could feel him hitting the nerves which was more uncomfortable.

2. I felt pressure during internals, and my stomach felt a bit crampy afterwards but other than that no pain.

3. My epi had worn off by the time they stitched so I felt it, stung a bit but you'll be holding your baby by this point so focis on that.

4. I never had one so unsure x


----------



## ttc_lolly

1. It's the thing in your hand (IV?) that hurts the most, and I was having awful contractions at the time so was busy puffing on the G&A so didn't even feel that!

The epidural itself didn't hurt at all, they numb the area first so you feel a few small needle pricks whilst they do that and then that's it!

2. Couldn't feel any internal examinations at all.

3. I didn't tear badly, but did require the grand total of 2 stitches down there! They get to work pretty much straight away after placenta is delivered and epidural is still working so no more pain relief is needed :thumbup:

4. Can't answer that as I had a low dose/mobile epi which didn't require me to have a catheter. I was still able to be part mobile during labour and could walk around straight afterwards which was great. It was called a low dose, but I didn't feel a thing during the birth so it was just as good as a full dose!


----------



## cw1975

1. How bad does it hurt getting it inserted. Please be honest

Don't remember feeling it at all

2. Can you feel internal exmainations once you've got the epidural

Nope

3. If you tear badly durring the birth, do they still have to use a local to stich you up or they just top up the epidural so u cant feel anything

I had an episiotomy but my epidural was starting to wear off so they gave me the gas and air for the stitches and I was fine

4. Does it hurt getting the catheter inserterd/removed

Stings a bit having it removed but didn't hurt


----------



## xoButterfly25

*1. How bad does it hurt getting it inserted. Please be honest.*
Didn't really hurt at all. It kinda felt like a little scratch but kinda tickled too.

*2. Can you feel internal exmainations once you've got the epidural*
I could, because the epidural didn't properly work for me, it only numbed one side, so I did feel everything.

*3. If you tear badly durring the birth, do they still have to use a local to stich you up or they just top up the epidural so u cant feel anything*
I tore (not sure how badly, I don't remember, lol) but as the epidural didn't fully work for me, they left it running, but also used local anesthetic to stitch me up.

*4. Does it hurt getting the catheter inserterd/removed*
I felt it being put in, but it didn't hurt but it hurt me horribly when they took mine out because they kinda yanked it out.


----------



## KittyVentura

*1. How bad does it hurt getting it inserted. Please be honest.*
I honestly didn't feel it getting inserted. However I was induced and the pessary sent me into a hyperstimulated labour so I was contracting back to back from the off. So I was pretty much constantly sucking on the gas and air. If you walked in off the street with no pains etc it would hurt... but I don't think anything can hurt when you're contracting lol.

*2. Can you feel internal exmainations once you've got the epidural*
I didn't, no.

*3. If you tear badly durring the birth, do they still have to use a local to stich you up or they just top up the epidural so u cant feel anything*
I think it can vary. For me they turned the epidural drip thing down as I got near to pushing. It meant I felt the burn as he crowned and stuff. I was given a local for the 3 minor tears I had as each needed one stitch in.
*
4. Does it hurt getting the catheter inserterd/removed*
No. You don't notice. You also don't know that you need to pee or feel yourself peeing so it is just very odd.

*I just want to add as well that I had a very positive epidural experience. The strength and frequency of contractions from 0cm dilated was equal to in the 8-10cm stages. I was exhausting fast. I went from constant pain to literally no pain. I still felt every urge to push (pressure) and managed to delivery myself with no intervention. 

I was walking 6 hrs after delivery and left the hospital 11 hrs later. No problems after, at all.

For me and my labour, it was the best thing I did. I truly believe that without the epi & the rest it gave me... I'd not have had the strength to push *


----------



## lozzy21

Id check with your hospital first, my hospital wont give you an epidural unless you have tried the other options first and are obviously not coping because of the risks it has.


----------



## KittyVentura

lozzy21 said:


> Id check with your hospital first, my hospital wont give you an epidural unless you have tried the other options first and are obviously not coping because of the risks it has.

Mine didn't. Outwardly I was coping quite well. I was quiet, not screaming etc. Didn't want any drugs that could make baby drowsy so went from G&A straight to epidural.

I was calm when I requested it. Said I wanted an epidural, the MW was fine about it and 30 mins later Michael was there to take my pain away.

Not sure if it was to do with the way I was in hyperstimulated labour though that they permitted me one even though I seemed to be coping ok.

OP - It's your labour and you get to choose yoru pain relief. You do NOT have to have anything before an epidural. They might suggest pethedine etc first but if you want to go straight to epidural just pur your foot down and insist. Just remember that you don't know how you'll cope with labour... you might cope really well and not need any pain relief... so go in with an open mind xxx


----------



## tink28

being totally honest, my epidural didnt work brilliantly and i could still feel my contractions through it, although im not sure how much worse they would of been without it (probably much worse)

i had a couple of examinations which i could feel but not as bad as before. the actual epidural didnt hurt atall, just a very light scratch on my back. not even as bad as a blood test.

it was only when i was taken for emergency section and they gave me the full spinal block that i truly couldnt feel a thing. 

but everyone is different and some people have fantastic experiences with them. infact plenty of ladies on here dont even have one and still have a great experience, so try not to worry too much and just play it by ear and see how things go for you as everyones birth experience is so different.

good luck! x


----------



## Reedy

KayteeB said:


> However, i am very nervous about this. I was wandering if you could answer a few of my questions?
> 
> 1. How bad does it hurt getting it inserted. Please be honest. *just felt like a little scratch, after contractions everything else is painless lol*
> 2. Can you feel internal exmainations once you've got the epidural *once its started working you cant feel a thing*
> 3. If you tear badly durring the birth, do they still have to use a local to stich you up or they just top up the epidural so u cant feel anything *They top it up, I actually fell asleep while they stitched me up *
> 4. Does it hurt getting the catheter inserterd/removed *I didnt have a catheter, so cant help on that one sorry*
> 
> Your help is much appriciated xxx

Hope that helps x


----------



## Sarah_

I had and epi after 5 hours of being on the pitocin drip and the the only problem with the needle going in was sitting still long enough :haha:

It did not not hurt they freeze your back up with local, although it did not work well for me at all. I could still feel the con tractions strongly and exams.

I had an emergency c-section so cannot help there.

The catheter was not a problem going in or coming out.


----------



## chuck

KayteeB said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Sorry to gatecrash, im just popping over from Tri 3 in hope of some answers. This is the story...
> 
> Well okay i was deffinately going for the natural waterbirth with gas and air but everything has gone against that for me *Firstly, big baby*. *Secondly, Group B Strep Possitive which means ill have to be in hospital hooked up to an IV from the very onset of labour. Also, with him being so large (his head is measuring 5 weeks ahead *eek) i was thinking it would be more reasonable to get the epidural. *
> 
> However, i am very nervous about this. I was wandering if you could answer a few of my questions?
> 
> 1. How bad does it hurt getting it inserted. Please be honest.
> 2. Can you feel internal exmainations once you've got the epidural
> 3. If you tear badly durring the birth, do they still have to use a local to stich you up or they just top up the epidural so u cant feel anything
> 4. Does it hurt getting the catheter inserterd/removed
> 
> Your help is much appriciated xxx

Okay first of all how many opinions have you had about his head measurements? Scans can be up to 20% out so unless there's true cephalic pelvic disproportion (V.V. rare) he can be birthed no probs.

Secondly GBS does not mean automatic hospital and IV drip, there is a lot of scaremongering about GBS at the moment (thanks 'This Morning' for the worst item EVER) take a look over here for some good infohttp://www.babyandbump.com/home-natural-birthing/504819-group-b-strep-support-thread.html

Third if you want to go to hospital you can still use water for pain relief it is the best form of pain relief its amazing.

Oh and 4th...why get an epi because you've been told baby has a big head which may be BS anyway? Read these articles

it goes through the pro's and con's and it's fully referenced and from a reputable source - Lamaze.


...I had an epi with my first and would never ever choose to have one again unless babies life required a surgical intervention but that's personal choice.

BUT
*1. How bad does it hurt getting it inserted. Please be honest. *
It doesnt, it is very uncomfortable bending over while contracting and holding still you feel a scratch & sting when they put in the local then it's like someone pushing you with a pointed finger in your spine, just some pressure then a weird sparky kinda feeling runs down your legs as it goes into your spine. Each time it's topped up you get a funny cold feeling spread out from your spine.
*2. Can you feel internal exmainations once you've got the epidural *
Yes you should be able to feel things, its the pain you shouldn't, you'll still feel pressure and movement and contractions but they shouldn't be painful -but then again epi's do not always work.
*3. If you tear badly durring the birth, do they still have to use a local to stich you up or they just top up the epidural so u cant feel anything*
Depending on how you've used your epi it could be topped up, but it is preferable to let the epi wear off for pushing so you can feel and have more control so they mayb still use local for stitches or gas and air.
*4. Does it hurt getting the catheter inserterd/removed*
Nope, not for me, I'd had my epi in a while before they inserted the catheter, taking it out was bliss felt much better.


----------



## PeanutBean

Thanks chuck, you beat me to it, I was going to link to that thread. :thumbup:

I wanted to say that gbs + doesn't mean you have to have antibiotics and should you choose them they don't have to br from the start of labour and you can receive them whilst in a pool if you still want to go in that direction. You'll find tonnes of references and info in the support thread. :)


----------



## Nikki_d72

As the above two threads, I agree and would also advise to limit or even decline internal exams as this is more likely to take the Strep bacteria upwards into your uterus, especially once your waters have broken, otherwise generally everything goes downwards in birth, not up. A good midwife should know where your at without having to stick her hand up your vag! I hate that they are scaring you like this, with reports of large heads etc.

Good luck, and don't stress. I also ended with an epi, once the induction drugs were introduced but was fine without until then and it doesn't hurt going in, but I ended with a section, as I see an awful lot of the ladies posting here did - there is a suspected link. See how you go yourself, you may just surprise yourself, your body does make some pretty awesome natural drugs, hehe.


----------

